# Along my (Aquatic) Garden Path



## gnob (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi,
I have never seen a forum as complete as what you guys built in here!! its great, helped me a lot in this hobby..been lurking for quite some time now.. this is my first post.. be gentle 

been in aquatic hobby for the last 15-17 years mostly cichlids recently tried planted aquarium.. boy I should have started this a long time ago.. I love this hobby..

My Recent Project.. this is 3 month old tank in my living room..

17g tank
55watts PL ligthing
DIY yeast co2
internal filter

excuse the poetry.. jus felt i have to put some words on this project..

*Along My Garden Path(Aquatic)*










I walk along my garden path,
admiring mother nature's progression.









Some of her best artwork has dried,
shriveled and fallen to the sand.










To separate and resprout.
A promise of new life.










Decorating my garden path,
in shades of purple and green.










new leaves are just budding,
like a child in awe of its new world.










So clean, so simple.
Void of my worlds harsh elements.










Along my garden path,
I see riccias in full pearling.
Like a fragrant woman,
too delicate to touch.










There's peace here along my garden path,
as I witness true wonder's of life's cycle.










Nature's simplicity astounds me.
Death and rebirth in perfection.










Leaving my lovely garden path,
Which Im proud to say "my own".

Thanks for viewing..


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Very nice, particularly good if it is your first attempt at a planted tank. The aquascape has a dream like quality, helped by the pearling riccia and bridge across the path.

Well done.


----------



## gnob (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks gff2..

techniccaly its my second first is my experimental tank..


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Gotta give you thumbs up for one of ur first tanks!


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

nice wood and rocks and guppies, and also plants, HM looks good!
Mark


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats on your first scape :clap2: Looks so clean and healthy. I really like the look of the wood and the red Guppys just adds to the overall look.


----------



## gnob (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks..fredy, Trena

took me sometime to acquire a driftwood that would fit this particular tank.
again thanks..


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

Quite nice.

I was thinking of doing somthing similar with my set up.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I dig it. It makes me want to walk along the 'path' and see what's on the other side. The only possible suggestion would be to have offset the path so it's not quite as symmetrical. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

a big Bravo for your scape it is realy pleasent to look at


----------



## gnob (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks.. Aaron, ultimbow
Aaron,
I totally agree with your suggestion, thats exactly my observation also.
actually
The path wasnt there before..
foreground was fully covered with riccias.
its just one night.. while I was looking at it..felt it need something.. to add emotion (btw i also paint) and the path came to be.. with the poem..

again thanks


----------



## Quantronghoang (Jan 31, 2006)

3 months..well, I wonder what happened to your moss? I think they'renot looked so well?
Why dun you try a black or white background? with a black, I think this tank will be so much better


----------



## gnob (Feb 8, 2007)

Quantronghoang said:


> 3 months..well, I wonder what happened to your moss? I think they'renot looked so well?
> Why dun you try a black or white background? with a black, I think this tank will be so much better


reaching 4 mos now..

moss is trimmed and proper..
i tried black background prior to this.. looks flat to me..
so i changed this with the current background its adds more to the dreamy effect..
white? i dont know if it would bring the greens on white background..

here it is when setting up and I used a black background..


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

In a PM, Gnob asked me to give him feedback on his aquascape, so of course I'll ablige.

First of all, let me say that there is a lot of good in this aquascape. I relaly like lines in it, the general flow of the composition. It's pretty damn good.

So what I'll offer are some smaller suggestions I think would help.

-Pick some places to thicken the moss, and some places where there will be none at all. Right now there seems to be a thin layer of moss all over the wood, and this doesn't get as good an impact as some places thick, some none at all. I'd suggest covering end of the wood on the left side-- it looks too cleanly cut.
-I'd ditch the rotala wallichi altogether. It's too thin, and it's distracting.
-I'd try a tall grassy plant like val nana or eleocharis vivipara on the left side and especially left back corner.
-Try a white background. This layout has a nice open feel which should be taken advantage of.

Other than those minor suggestions, I think it looks good. Time to go pick up some Camera skills to compliment it.


----------



## gnob (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Steven..

The moss is pretty thick now....
Tried white background before when I was starting this layout too bright..and does not contrast well with the greens.. I'll try it again..

We have the same observation on the Walichii ditched it 3 days after the pictorial..
Yeah Im investing on a good camera.. my current has lots of limitation..

again thanks steven..


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Nah, I wasn't that much help. But, that's because the scape is already really good.


----------

